# New hubbly e heads



## bjorncoetsee

What do you guys think of this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Looks sooo cool!!


----------



## Nooby

I think it looks pretty cool. I use to be a big fan of the Hubbly for about 15 years... Now that I am using an e-cig or rather vaporizer, I don't even look at my hubbly. It's just getting rusty and dirty outside. I wouldn't still bother with this e-head, the Reo is my hubbly 

Oh and by the way, the hubbly cannot come close to the amount of vapor lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro

Not my cup of tea but look nice


----------

